# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  antiedepressieva

## gerthy

hallo ik ben voor t eerst op deze site , ik gebruik nu 5 jaar symbalta en merk dat t mij niet helpt als ik heel diep wegzak  :Frown:  ik weet me geen raad mijn gedachten gaan alle kanten op , rust is iets wat ik niet heb in mijn hoofd altijd vol. antie depressieva is volgens mij niet t juiste medicijn voor mij maar volgens mijn arts is er niks om mijn gedachten stop te zetten. heb al zoveel geprobeert psygiaters therapeutische gemeenschap voor 7 maand, gesprekken ,wie heeft ideen hou ik hiermee omga en mijn gedachten die heel naar zijn even te stoppen. :Confused:  alvast bedankt voor de moeite gerthy

----------

